# BEST Hunting Stabilizer ????????????



## DesignedToHunt

The best IMO................ www.stealtharchery.com





Out of the 3 listed, I'd go with a Fuse.


----------



## deerhunter3241

Sims Modular has to be tops here...

It's rock solid, provides great dampening qualities, and is one of the few hunting stabilizer on the market that has fully adjustable weight and length possibilities...!


----------



## MonValleyBow

*Best stab*

Posten Woodsman!


----------



## APAnTN

I Know its the new stab on the block but dont overlook the Xtreme Flatliner XQ. It works as a stabilizer as well as vibtation dampening and can be camo dipped to match any bow


----------



## MysticFlight

Just stumbled upon X Factor products recently and ordered a 6 and 8 inch stab as well as string dampeners and limb dampeners. Very high quality at a very reasonable price. As soon as my Alien-X gets here (if ever) I will give a full report on the items. If they hold up like the video says tis will be a great product. The owner has had the same set of string dampeners on for over 4 years and haven't flew apart yet!!!
Check them out 
xfactoroutdoors.com


----------



## zhunter62

The best stablizer has to be the B-Stinger. just a absolute great stablizer, cant go wrong with this stablizer. as for the three, dont know never used them, depends on what bow you have in my mind, but if i had to choose one, i would most likely choose fuse.


----------



## Outlaw Archer

I think the Stealth is the best all around.:thumbs_up

Jeff


----------



## aubowman

xtreme is very solid. I've been very pleased with mine.


----------



## sbooy42

Posten


----------



## whoa

Dead Center Archery www.deadcenterarchery.com check them out


----------



## michaellee99

B-Stinger is my favorite choice


----------



## hardwoodhitman

posten


----------



## ajohnston78

Dead center archery check it out well worth it


----------



## bowhuntermitch

I love my 8.5" B stiner, but out of the ones listed the octance..then you can put a stinger wieght on it


----------



## dwagoner

Posten Woodsman with carbon insert, is my choice , 10"


----------



## D-TRAIN

I love my 6" Fuse Axium


----------



## CHAMPION2

Id have to agree!!! +1


DesignedToHunt said:


> The best IMO................ www.stealtharchery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the 3 listed, I'd go with a Fuse.


----------



## lemaster5102

simms enhancer 2000 with a mod or 2


----------



## dcraft

B-Stinger


----------



## EASTON94

Stealth is the best in the biz IMHO....Jerry really is a sleeper in the stabilizer world, they don't look fancy but his product is the most effective I have found at 1. Sound reduction, 2. Vibration reduction, and 3. balance....'94


----------



## akbowhunter

Ill go with B-Stinger,...no doubt.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

fuse and doinker are my favs!...:thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

POSTEN!!!!

Woodsman series I or II. both are great!:thumbs_up


----------



## philldo330

*doinker*

doinker. end of story!!!


----------



## jimposten

onetohunt said:


> POSTEN!!!!
> 
> Woodsman series I or II. both are great!:thumbs_up


+1 :thumbs_up

JIM


----------



## lancerman60

Love my doinker hunter elite. A little long, but holds great...:tongue:


----------



## jrmysell

Posten. Best CS I've ever seen


----------



## midskier

the best one is the one that does what YOU want it to do 

how does your bow shoot without a stab?
do you want vibration dampening?
do you pin holding ability 
or do you want balance
or do you just need some thing to hold your wrist strap?

all the above mentioned work good for each of those that mentioned them but which one does it all....... maybe none of them. I like to tnkier and adjust until I find what feels best and I like to do it myself while @ the range 
so armed with my 
Xtreme Stabilization Flatliner 14.6 oz x 12" 
2 bowjax and a couple aluminum spacers I found a perfect match for my rig in about 15 minutes
can't go wrong with Marks Stabs.......

Dan T @ the BKG


----------



## Fire&Ice

B-stinger for me!


----------



## sawtoothscream

12" posten woodsman 2 is all around amazing. great for target and hunting.


----------



## switchbackjack

posten -1, simms modular -2


----------



## Lawnfella

B-Stinger:thumbs_up


----------



## Texan_Hunter

Stealth!!!


----------



## gbolt903

bump


----------



## kleenkeel

I have a 5" Axion Fit (good weight/EXCELLENT dampening) and a 6" carbon extension from Axion when I need it. Very happy with the results! :thumbs_up


----------



## sirknight

Bernies best performance and value. Bow holds steady,vibe is gone and under $40


----------



## slimshady2

A lot of choices and price ranges too. I like the doinker, does the job.


----------



## Ironman141

Vendetta Enforcer


----------



## sawtoothscream

paradigm sos and hammer. like them both alot 

out o fhte ones you listed. i would et the octane and buy a b stinger weight for it


----------



## Sweaver

Fuse Carbon Blade or the Sims modular. Both can be adjusted for weight out front. 


Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

Another Vendetta Vote....


----------



## Ault

whoa said:


> Dead Center Archery www.deadcenterarchery.com check them out


Here's your answer. Dead silent hunter. I run them on all my bows. Great company, well under priced and customer service is tops


----------



## HeyImWade

I like my Limbsaver Windjammer just fine. Mine is fairly new and I don't have any problems with it so far.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Dive tried so many on my hunting rigs it isn't even funny,the best I've had yet is the stealth stabilizer 8inch model.I tried them next to the biggest and best in the stab industry,b stinger is good but stealth is the best all around for mt hunting rigs..


----------



## JasePohl

b-stinger! nough' said


----------



## DeAdEye15

I've tried many but like Fuse Carbon Blade Hunters the best. B Stinger and Doinker tied for 2nd.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Do a little test,find the oldest bow you can find that has a lot of vibration at the shot,add a stealth stabilizer to it and you will see for yourself,they make the bow very quiet and vibe free.


----------



## Zixer

I use a Trinity Archery 10 inch model on my Diamond and its done right by me. I like the fact I can fold it and use it as a carry handle in and out of the woods. And it has an angle position to help balance the bow while in a tree stand and shooting down on an angle.


----------



## MO XD

Ironman141 said:


> Vendetta Enforcer


X2. Really liking the Enforcer


----------



## Wil

it depends on what you are needing to get from your "hunting stabilizer" and what type of hunting you do most often. most guys that are hunting from a treestand shooting 40yards or less don't need a super long stabilizer. something around 4-8 inches will work. Other guys prefer something at least 10" long. My personal preferance is something in the 4-8 inch range that will soak up a lot of vibration. My personal stabilizers right now are the Axion stabilizers. They are built well and soak up a ton of vibration. I also have had good luck with the Stokerized, Fuse, & Bee Stinger stabs. There really is no one best stabilizer period. Everyone likes something a little different.


----------



## TSwift

Stokerized


----------



## deer310sg

B-stinger pro or extreme, 8"


----------



## DonnyNitrum

Any body shoot with the fuse carbon blade hunter or fuse axium pro? I'll be doing out west hunting, longer ranges


----------



## DonnyNitrum

Or even the doinker hunter elite


----------



## wmason

B stinger! Putting an eight inch on my no cam!


----------



## Chasin/tail

B STINGER is not the company or product it once was. The pros get paid too use them and they advertise heavily. They are not worth the money you pay. Period!


----------



## cgriff20

Shadow stabilizers are awesome


----------



## Jwbfx4

I use a b stinger.


----------



## jewalker7842

I really like my Ktech Tech 5. I put 2 of the heavy harmonic stabilizers in there and that sucker adds a lot of weight to the front without being very long.


----------



## Hunting_nh

Love my Dead Center Archery


----------



## Ingo

I don't know what the best is. I can say for sure, however, that the tennis rackets I see screwed onto some Matthews bows look like A1 technology.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Doinker tactical and Doinker Unity have been the most adjustable/versatile for me and my customers along with the dish...Any stab set up that allows you to offset the sight and quiver weight should come into play when selecting a stab set up for hunting..


----------

